# What's everyone up to this weekend?



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hunting season is coming up, I'm cleaning guns, casting bullets and reloading. :mrgreen: 


What are you guys doing?


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*It's raining AGAIN.....*

~ just got back from the Tallahassee Gun show, it's pretty small compared to the one I used to go to in Central FLA... I picked up a few things for the 1911's a couple more mags, grips, bushings etc,etc...

And NOW it's raining down here in Florida AGAIN today.... so it's inside for the rest of the afternoon puttering with my pistols & watching movies.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I saw the fastest gun in the world and a gun show today. Tonight it’s car races. Tomorrow we may float the North Fork of the Flathead River. My mother-in-law leaves Tuesday so were going to get in at least one more adventure before she leaves.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Went to the range this morning. Spent an hour waiting for a 29 minute or less oil change (now, my next one is free). And, took my wife to a baby shower (don't worry - I never went inside :mrgreen: )


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Went to the Ft. Smith, Ar. gun show this afternoon. Found a gun I liked but they wouldn't sell it without shipping to a FFL Dealer in Oklahoma. I had bought one not long ago at Wal-mart in Ft. Smith, and didn't have a problem. My son and I had both picked out guns, so we told them that they could keep them. I bought one at a previous show there and didn't have a problem. They saved me money anyway.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Trying not to get sucked into my wife's "cleaning vortex" - this isn't vacuuming and dusting - this is digging boxes out of storage to open them up and re-arrange them, and dust them, and, well, I just don't want to get found right now.

Update: There was a gun show in town - a fairly good one for this part of the country - first time I've held a High Power - this particular model was made in Belgium, silver frame with blued slide. Hansome. Felt good in the hand too. But I don't need another full-sized auto right now.

Also got my first close-up look at other brands I've only read about - Bersa, Hi Point, Lama, Styr, Rossi, Rock Island - nothing called my name but everything was interesting.

It also boosted my appreciation of the guns I *do* have.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm working.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Im nursin a MAJOR sunburn on my bald skull,went shooting today with my brother and for 5 hours I forgot I was wearing earmuffs and no hat:smt076 
Oh ,it was very,very,very sunny here today:smt022


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Car shopping with the wife. We were suppose to go to the range too, but I woreout to early and we came home. We had some good German food, and some fun anyways.


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

Cleaning the garage. :smt100 :smt011


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Car shopping with the wife. We were suppose to go to the range too, but I woreout to early and we came home. We had some good German food, and some fun anyways.


What kinda car?


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Car shopping with the wife. We were suppose to go to the range too, but I woreout to early and we came home. We had some good German food, and some fun anyways.


Is there really such a thing as "GOOD German food" ?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Working. Trying to decide if the three gentlemen I interviewed Friday in Huntsville are worthy of the state's civil comittment.

:smt011 

WM


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Hunted doves on Friday, helped a buddy put an invisible fence in yesterday, dedicated my Saturday evening to watching my *Buckeyes* put a *whoopin* on *Texas*...(a _whoopin_, I think that's what they call it in Texas :mrgreen: )...nursing a hangover, the likes of which I haven't seen since I _was_ an OSU student, today :smt011

I'm off Monday so I'll be hunting geese or doves or teal somewhere.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> Hunted doves on Friday, helped a buddy put an invisible fence in yesterday, dedicated my Saturday evening to watching my *Buckeyes* put a *whoopin* on *Texas*...(a _whoopin_, I think that's what they call it in Texas :mrgreen: )...nursing a hangover, the likes of which I haven't seen since I _was_ an OSU student, today :smt011
> 
> I'm off Monday so I'll be hunting geese or doves or teal somewhere.


Not a big U. of Texas fan. They certainly didn't deserve to win the way they played and the Buckeyes played great. :smt076


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Right now watching the Colts/Gaints game. GO PEYTON!!!!


Hunted dove all weekend, goofed off with some buddies......pics coming on another thread.


----------

